# My First Behike



## Habano

So we had our annual two week herf here in Cincinnati for Puff members. Today was a special day as I decided to fire up a Behike 54 that has been sitting for about six months. I figured it's been resting long enough and it's time to see what the fuss is all about with these cigars. Take look at the ash on this bad boy. Oh man can you believe it? The build and construction of the cigar was just amazing!! I love how one side of the cigar just burns straight back while the other side stays intact!! What an amazing smoke!!


----------



## MoreBeer

Why didn't you touch it up before it got that bad?


----------



## Batista30

LOL. At least the ash held?


----------



## Habano

MoreBeer said:


> You have a massive canoe going on there. Why didn't you touch it up before it got that bad?
> 
> It would have tasted better if "all" the wrapper was burning evenly with the filler.


What do you mean? I thought the Behike's were supposed to burn like that? Am I missing something?

:hmm:


----------



## Rock31

Looks like a great place for a smoke!


----------



## Zfog

I detect sarcasm! lol


----------



## MoreBeer

Starbuck said:


> What do you mean? I thought the Behike's were supposed to burn like that? Am I missing something?
> 
> :hmm:


Cuban Quality! LOL!


----------



## Johnny Rock

MoreBeer said:


> You have a massive canoe going on there. Why didn't you touch it up before it got that bad?


Phhhttt, you get what you pay for...cheap ass stick i guess...LOL :dunno:


----------



## MoreBeer

And originally I thought the cigar was being praised by Dave. One to many Jameson's tonight I guess.


----------



## Habano

LMAO. Oh man you guys are NO fun!! LOL.

Nah I took the pic this afternoon as a friend of mine was smoking the cigar. Not sure how it happened, I don't think he knew either and all the sudden he looked down and noticed the burn was pretty crazy. Quite funny and thought I would take a pic to have a little fun on you guys.

Man you guys are good!! LOL.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Looks like he needs to loosen up on his grip also. That thumb callus looks like it hurts...


----------



## bhxhhcz

Good times today, good times indeed.


----------



## [email protected]

Wow! I cant wait to get my hands on one of those.


----------



## Short and Sweet

Starbuck said:


> LMAO. Oh man you guys are NO fun!! LOL.
> 
> Nah I took the pic this afternoon as a friend of mine was smoking the cigar. Not sure how it happened, I don't think he knew either and all the sudden he looked down and noticed the burn was pretty crazy. Quite funny and thought I would take a pic to have a little fun on you guys.
> 
> Man you guys are good!! LOL.


No fun whatsoever! I'm surprised these guys do not know how those Behike's smoke David, I thought this type of canoeing was typical on these cigars, but I guess everyone else thinks otherwise???

Fun times were had by all today! :thumb:


----------



## dmgizzo

Looks like you folks had a good time, great way to spend some weekend time.


----------



## smelvis

Starbuck said:


> LMAO. Oh man you guys are NO fun!! LOL.
> 
> Nah I took the pic this afternoon as a friend of mine was smoking the cigar. Not sure how it happened, I don't think he knew either and all the sudden he looked down and noticed the burn was pretty crazy. Quite funny and thought I would take a pic to have a little fun on you guys.
> 
> Man you guys are good!! LOL.


Okay David so now we know  it burns well, But what did you think taste wise? or are you ready to sell me all those boxes at 50% off :woohoo:


----------



## aea6574

Odd burn on that. WOW. I bet it was still very tasty.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Cattani

:lol: I was making fun of my dad for this today actually. I told him it was funny that he called me out for not being a "real" cigar smoker when he let this happen in front of all of us! What a tool. Old Man River (Riv) cracks me up!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Cattani said:


> :lol: I was making fun of my dad for this today actually. I told him it was funny that he called me out for not being a "real" cigar smoker when he let this happen in front of all of us! What a tool. Old Man River (Riv) cracks me up!


Ahaah it was a pleasure to meet him! Tell him I said thanks for the entertainment :rotfl:


----------



## Cattani

LOL. I will man. He's moving back to town soon, so he'll be there every time we meet.


----------



## Habano

Cattani said:


> LOL. I will man. He's moving back to town soon, so he'll be there every time we meet.


Awesome!!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Starbuck said:


> Awesome!!


X2!


----------



## zeebra

Didnt fool me one bit! Behikes have a much lighter wrapper, that one looks more maduro, PA BL. 

I also like how you say, "annual two week herf", I'm sure you are using that term with the wife until she figures out you mean ever two weeks..:noidea:


----------



## whodeeni

zeebra said:


> Didnt fool me one bit! Behikes have a much lighter wrapper, that one looks more maduro, PA BL.
> 
> I also like how you say, "annual two week herf", I'm sure you are using that term with the wife until she figures out you mean ever two weeks..:noidea:


:tpd: Caught Redhanded!  :lol:


----------



## Cattani

:lol:


----------



## swingerofbirches

Can't believe this thread is still going.


----------



## Habano

swingerofbirches said:


> Can't believe this thread is still going.


Congrats Charlie! I think you killed it!!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Thread of the year material right here.


----------



## StogieJim

Its like a built in ash holder 

Those rollers sure know what they are doing! 

Jim


----------



## Cattani

haha. That was some UGLY ass burn for sure!


----------



## BDog

Short and Sweet said:


> Thread of the year material right here.


Perhaps a photo caption contest in the making? Might be too tough to come up with some Zingers though?


----------



## Short and Sweet

BDog said:


> Perhaps a photo caption contest in the making? Might be too tough to come up with some Zingers though?


I think a new way to hold an ash pretty much tops it, but ya never know. Nothing will ever beat the reactions we had that day;

Pretty much he was going at it for a good hour, and no one noticed it; not even him. Once we noticed it, it was all downhill and had everyone rolling; definitely a highlight from that day. Funny thing was, we fixed the burn and he kept on truckin!


----------



## Zfog

Caption: The cigar that doubles as a dribble cup!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Zfog said:


> Caption: The cigar that doubles as a dribble cup!


No need for an ashtray eh? :lol:


----------



## primetime76

Should have paddled that thing back to Cuba refund!


----------



## Habano

primetime76 said:


> Should have paddled that thing back to Cuba refund!


LMAO. Nice.


----------

